# Alice & Mail de Tiger



## pall mall (19 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
J'ai un I-Mac Tiger et je suis en dégroupage total avec Alice : Impossible d'envoyer du courrier par "Mail", ni de configurer outlook; il s'agirait d'un problème de port...j'ai essayé toutes les combi possibles mais en vain; j'aurais pas mal d'autres questions mais si quelqu'un pouvait déjà répondre à celle-ci, ce serait merveilleux...
Merci à tous


----------



## MamaCass (19 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux aller voir sur le sujet épinglé en haut du forum dédié aux problèmes avec Alice 

C'est par là :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128765


----------



## Charly777 (19 Novembre 2007)

Pas d'affolement ce n'est qu'une histoire de code à rentrer et de chiffre. Je te guiderais bien pas à pas mais malheureusement je ne suis pas sur mon ordi et du coup j'ai peur de dire des bêtises. Ce soir dès que je rentre du boulot je t'aide sauf si un autre mac user t'apportes la solution. 

Ensuite, étant sous mac, ce n'est pas outlook que tu vas paramétrer mais seulement l'application "mail". Tout pourras, tout comme outlook, à la fois envoyer des messages mais aussi les réceptionner sans aller directement sur ta boite de messagerie via internet.

A plus tard.


----------



## pall mall (19 Novembre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses à tous les deux,
Charly, je serais ravie d'un guidage pas à pas à base de codes et chiffres, alors, à plus tard!


----------



## Charly777 (19 Novembre 2007)

Re-salut,
Je prends donc comme postulat qu'il s'agit d'un compte chez alice  

Tout d'abord 2 choses : Soit tu n'as jamis ouvert ton application mail soit tu l'as déjà ouverte.

Si tu ne l'as jamais ouverte c'est plus facile tu tombes directement sur la bonne fenêtre. Dans l'autre cas, tu fais "fichier" / "ajouter un compte...".

Type de compte : pop
Description du compte: le nom que tu veux voir apparaitre dans mail (ex: "boulot")
Nom complet : descrptif complet (ex: "compte alice")
Adresse électronique: prénom.nom@aliceadsl.fr... comme tu es chez alice c'est quasi ça, il n'y a que la fin qui peut changer, mais bon ça tu dois savoir  

Clique sur "continuer"

serveur de réception : pop.aliceadsl.fr
nom d'utilisateur : prénom.nom%aliceadsl.fr (ton erreur est peut etre là, pour le "%" et non un @)
mot de passe: le tien, celui que tu as donné à alice normalement (ton code perso)

Clique sur "continuer" ca peut être long car il y a un test.

Sécurité du courrier: pour ma part j'en met pas donc je clique sur "continuer" de suite.

Serveur d'envoi: smtp.aliceadsl.fr
 et pareil je n'active pas l'authentification et clique de suite sur "continuer"... là encore phase "test", ça peut etre long.

Sécurité du courrier expedier : idem "continuer" je n'en met pas (à tort peut être mais pour l'instant ne t'embete pas avec cela, chaque problème en son temps tu pourras toujours les mettre plus tard ces sécurités)

Panneau de récapitulatif... "continuer" et voilà c'est fini normalement.

Précision 1: la phase "test" (les 2) peuvent échouer, ce 'est pas pour autant que ca veut dire que c'est rater (oh quelle est belle cette phrase  ). Clique sur "continuer" quand même, c'est peut etre juste alice qui a un soucis.

Précision 2: si tu as déjà creer une bal (c'est à dire une boite au lettre) dans mail mais que ça ne marche pas, tu ouvres mail, préférences (classique comme toutes les applications) / onglet "comptes" et tu surligne la bal que tu as déjà créer.
Là tu restes sur "informations du compte" et tu dois voir tous les caractères que je t'ai surlignés en rouge.
Après correction si ça marche tu t'embetes pas et tant mieux, si ça marche toujours pas tu l'effaces et tu recommences en suivant mes indications. (bien sûr à la fin, tu vérifies dans ce même panneau si toutes les infos y sont  )

Voilà, en espérent que cela marchera, sinon je vais "caler" un peu...
Bon courage.


----------



## Charly777 (19 Novembre 2007)

pall mall a dit:


> il s'agirait d'un problème de port...



En même temps je viens de relire et j'ai peur d'être passé à côté de ton problème... si la démarche du dessus ne fonctionne pas, précises nous exactement ce qui se passe et le message que tu as. 

Voilà, petit correctif...


----------



## pall mall (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci Charly pour la marche à suivre; malheureusement, j'ai déjà fait tout ça et j'avais bien remplacé @ par %...donc, pour plus de précisions, le message d'erreur envoyé par mail est "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.aliceadsl.fr / utiliser le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur d'envoi différent etc..." je sélectionne ce qu'ils me propsent ds leur menu local et là ils me disent que smtp.aliceadsl.fr ne gère pas TLS (SSL) sur le port 25 - hum...comme c'est intéressant; et quand je vérifie mes préférences, je vois port 25 p le serveur d'envoi , le SSL n'est pas coché (de toute façon, j'ai essayé de le cocher, ça ne change rien), authentification :aucune; et ds "avancé", c'est le port 110 (qui devient 995 si je coche SSL), authentification : réponse au défi MDS (je pourrais choisir autre chose mais je ne saurais pas quoi, à part :mot de passe, le reste est très mystérieux...) et dernière chose : contacter votre adm. système avant de changer l'1 des options avancées ci-dessous.
Bref, Alice demeurant injoignable ou incapable de résoudre les pbs Mac, je ne sais pas quoi faire; on peut mettre le chiffre qu'on veut ds la case du port mais lequel choisir? en fonction de quoi? 
Euh...sinon, tu dis de surligner la bal que j'ai déjà créée; pardon, mais ça veut dire quoi, "surligner" ds ce cas précis? (je cherche un smiley avec des oreilles d'âne mais y'en a pas...)
Bon, en tout cas, merci et si tu as d'autres idées, j'essaie tout!
A plus


----------



## pall mall (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci Charly pour la marche à suivre; malheureusement, j'ai déjà fait tout ça et j'avais bien remplacé @ par %...donc, pour plus de précisions, le message d'erreur envoyé par mail est "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.aliceadsl.fr / utiliser le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur d'envoi différent etc..." je sélectionne ce qu'ils me propsent ds leur menu local et là ils me disent que smtp.aliceadsl.fr ne gère pas TLS (SSL) sur le port 25 - hum...comme c'est intéressant; et quand je vérifie mes préférences, je vois port 25 p le serveur d'envoi , le SSL n'est pas coché (de toute façon, j'ai essayé de le cocher, ça ne change rien), authentification :aucune; et ds "avancé", c'est le port 110 (qui devient 995 si je coche SSL), authentification : réponse au défi MDS (je pourrais choisir autre chose mais je ne saurais pas quoi, à part :mot de passe, le reste est très mystérieux...) et dernière chose : contacter votre adm. système avant de changer l'1 des options avancées ci-dessous.
Bref, Alice demeurant injoignable ou incapable de résoudre les pbs Mac, je ne sais pas quoi faire; on peut mettre le chiffre qu'on veut ds la case du port mais lequel choisir? en fonction de quoi? 
Euh...sinon, tu dis de surligner la bal que j'ai déjà créée; pardon, mais ça veut dire quoi, "surligner" ds ce cas précis? (je cherche un smiley avec des oreilles d'âne mais y'en a pas...)
Bon, en tout cas, merci et si tu as d'autres idées, j'essaie tout!
A plus


----------



## Charly777 (20 Novembre 2007)

Raa, j'ai pas tout ces soucis...
Je vois ce que tu racontes je viens de vérifier et mon petit correctif (ne seravnt à rien au passage) était bien juste...

Malheureusement on rentre dans mon "no man's land" à moi que sont les ports... je pense qu'il s'agit soit de port de l'ordi (bien que je doute, chez moi je n'ai aucun soucis) ou de port lié au routeur (mais là ça me parait etrange  ).

Bref si d'autres personne pouvait voir le soucis...


----------



## pall mall (21 Novembre 2007)

Désolée de te poser une colle Charly, et merci de t'être interéssé à mon problème; sur tes conseils, je lance donc un SOS aux "pros du port" ! 
A plus


----------

